# Uterine Rupture



## mcwhirter (Jun 17, 2010)

Emergency Laparotomy for placental abruption, ruptured uterus, evacuation of hemoperitoneum, repair of rupture, evacuation of fetus and placenta intraabdominal. Do I just use Laparotomy with -22? What about repair code?


----------



## preserene (Jun 23, 2010)

It is a case of Mat Care & Delivery. Abruptio Placenta with hemoperitoneum.
Why won't we give a code - Primary code for Cesarean-59514 with an addtional code for rupture uterus (obstetrical)- 59350- Hysterorraphy of rupture uterus.
Palcental removal,  fetus delivery hemoperitonem management are all (can be) bundled in these two codes, rather essential components of these two codes.

Why would we code for laparotomy -It is not an exploratory, reopening or a second look etc etc or any suspected surgical condition like splenic /hepatic Rupture  Complicating Pregnancy/ Labor etc.

Am I right?!  It is for discussion purpose only. I am just an infant coder only!! I need experts to help us both too.


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2010)

*Cesarean section and Uterine rupture*

Could  you please, anyone throw some light on this if there is a different coding suggestion? We would appreciate.


----------

